# Starfest/Horrorfest



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got back from Starfest/Horrorfest. Great time! Got outbid on a cool Halloween painting , but did finally get "Dark Night of the Scarecrow" on DVD! 

Anyone familiar with a shop in Colorado called 'Spare Time'? They had a booth at the con and had Bucky skeletons for $85.00 on the last day. Is that a good price?

Not horror related: Got to meet Leonard Nimoy and Ray Park (Darth Maul)!

Did anyone else go?


----------

